# A tattoo-style rose.



## TJ1985 (Nov 7, 2015)

A tattoo-style rose done with Artrage 4 on vocals, Gimp on backing  percussion, Paint.net on Bass Guitar, with yours truly adding  tambourine and the occasional cowbell peal. 




Criminy Christmas, I have much to learn... :sad:


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks really cool!


----------



## escorial (Nov 8, 2015)

has a stain glass look about it....so like the scroll in the rose...a hidden thought..message...cool....the colours are very vibrant and it's fab man


----------

